# Question about culling.



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok so I've read that if you plan to cull your fry, they can be fed to an Oscar? If that's correct I have no problem there as my boyfriend has an adult male. Anyway, if so, what age should you start culling them? Obviously not straight away. Weeks/size etc.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

The time you see any deformed fry.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Depending on purpose/reason for culling.
1. Deformed/illness - as soon as possible
2. Reducing stock - anytime you want
3. Form - after 4 months or after fry are 2.5-3cm long.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks! That helps me out a lot haha.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I find that gross. Not saying u shouldn't.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Not gross... better they are served a purpose, even if it's good food for another fish. 

I actually considered breeding guppies just to use their fry as food for other fish...


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

OHHHH. I call guppies mini bettas


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Bent spines are pretty obvious from a young age I think, as are other obvious physical deformities (swim bladder/serious fin issues) that cause a poor quality of life and impede swimming. I'd say, cull as soon as you can tell there's a serious defect so the fish don't suffer very long.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. Can I ask how to put a full grown betta down easily fast and non painful.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> Yah. Can I ask how to put a full grown betta down easily fast and non painful.


Yes, clove oil added to the water. It will put the fish gently to sleep and it will stop breathing, without feeling anything. This is considered the most humane option besides being eaten by another fish.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok. Cleo just isn't doing the best. I've decided I can't see her suffer. I'm putting her down tomorrow.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Is there another way? I don't have clove oil.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Smashing with a hammer is another way that is mentioned... And I can't do it worth a dang :lol: So I went to a health store, bought clove oil. Walmart sells it in their pharmacy area.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I can't even bare to think about a hammer. I'm going to try to keep her alive. She has started swimming more.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

What is wrong with her? Do you have a thread for her? Give me the link and I shall check it out.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Gonna go make one.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1332639#post1332639


----------

